# Ok Everyone



## Seig

As the forum description indicated, the first drink is always free.  Your tabs are now due.  Please make checks payable to martial talk or use pay pal
Pay my Tab


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Remember....while the first drinks free...theres a 2 drink minimum.

Also, its good to tip your waitress...(Just don't knock her over..she outranks me.)


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Remember....while the first drinks free...theres a 2 drink minimum.
> 
> Also, its good to tip your waitress...(Just don't knock her over..she outranks me.)
> 
> 
> *




Who ya calling waitress *smirks*


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *As the forum description indicated, the first drink is always free.  Your tabs are now due.  Please make checks payable to martial talk or use pay pal
> Pay my Tab *



Who says you're the bartender?  I thought Kaith is?


----------



## RCastillo

Last nites conversation was too good to be true. On top of that, I
I got no sleep as well.

Well, I hope the waitress don't mind a pinch, here, and there.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Who says you're the bartender?  I thought Kaith is? *


I'm not the barkeep, I'm the accountant.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Last nites conversation was too good to be true. On top of that, I
> I got no sleep as well.
> 
> Well, I hope the waitress don't mind a pinch, here, and there. *


Last night's conversation was gratis and you know it.  I hope you got no sleep because you were pondering the information I imparted to you.  


As far as pinching the waitress, I also double as the bouncer.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Last night's conversation was gratis and you know it.  I hope you got no sleep because you were pondering the information I imparted to you.
> 
> 
> As far as pinching the waitress, I also double as the bouncer. *



Here........let me spot you a $20!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Here........let me spot you a $20! *


Donate it to Martial Talk.


----------



## Aikikitty

My mom is trying to help me donate through the Paypal link but it's not doing anything.  I could write a check but Paypal would be easier.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm checking the link now...give me a moment.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Should be fixed.  Was a typo that broke the page.  >_<

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Aikikitty

Thanks for fixing it.  

Robyn


----------



## kenpo12

I was just going to have a water and loiter.


----------



## 2fisted

*brings head up from the bar*

The *real* question is, who is the *bouncer*?

*passes back out*


----------



## Taimishu

I don't drink so got a milk?

Hi Tess Seig (bows)
Hows that for heavy duty grovelling?


David


----------



## Solidman82

I'll take a Canadian


----------



## Satt

The male entertainer has arrived...  :barf:


----------

